# Any car people around?



## Steerpike (Apr 14, 2012)

Bought a '94 BMW 5 series this weekend. It is mechanically sound, but has some cosmetic issues with respect to the interior. Not many, but it is a little bit of a project car (got it at a steal well under book value). I can do a lot of the interior work myself - simply a matter of replacing some of the components. One seat with need a little bit of upholstery work, however, and I've never done any of that. Any ideas from those who have dealt with such things? It is complicated to do it properly? Am I better off hiring someone to do it?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 14, 2012)

I sew for a living, though not car seats, I'd hire someone.  I used to do cars (mostly because all my friends and I couldn't afford good cars when we were younger) and interiors are the hardest bit.  I'd call and get some quotes.  A seat ought to not run you too much, and you can pick your own fabric.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's good advice, anihow. In this case, the seats are leather. I can get the proper material, but I have a feeling I wouldn't be able to do a very good job of it. Might as well hire someone who knows what they're about. I can take care of the rest.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 15, 2012)

Like I said, I think if you call around for some quotes you might find it's less expensive than you thought (especially if you got the car for a steal, it's worth spending that little extra for a nice job).  I've had a 1964 Dodge Polara, which I had minimal work to do, and sold it to pay off my boyfriend's school debt.  A 1982 AMC Eagle SX4, yeah fun car, too bad it started on fire while I was driving it.  A 1985 Charger (I'd totally buy another if you could find them anymore).  I've also helped with friends' cars, including my high school boyfriend's 1971 Olds Cutlass Supreme convertible, a '72 Cutlass hardtop, and one of my friends fixed up a 1963 Camaro convertible which I didn't help with, but had fun playing with.  

You're making me miss my childhood, man.  I would love a project car, but with four kids I don't have the time to work on anything.  Not to mention my husband is the antithesis of the "car guy" (being from England, he never had a car).  Just looking back through all the good times I've had centered around fixing cars..... Long summer nights, the smell of carb cleaner hanging heavy in the air, the roar of a 383 rocking the car, daring it to burn rubber, if only out of the driveway..... *wipes a tear* I miss my old cars.  Oh there's nothing like the smell of an old carbeurated engine, and the rumble of so many horses.... I love my 2011 Honda Pilot, but I miss the good old days.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm eager to get to work on it. Couldn't have done it when the kids were younger, but now I have the time to do it. The car has nice power, and if it does prove to be sound mechanically (which appears to be the case) I'll be quite pleased with the purchase. The upholstery isn't bad on the whole, but the one seat does need work. As you say, I'm better off letting someone with the right skills handle that part of it


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 16, 2012)

Well post a pic on this thread when you get a chance.  I wanna see your project (jealous as I am I don't have one), it looks like you and I are the only "car people" here at the moment.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll do that


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 16, 2012)

By the way, thanks for not saying "car guys" in your title.  I went to school for auto body repair, and the biggest thing I learned in school was that I was not interested in arm-wrestling my way into a shop only to be called darlin' by the good old boys and given all the taping jobs because I'm just a little girl (okay that was when I was 20), but still.  Thanks.  I certainly know way more men who are miles better than me, but I am still an enthusiast, and shit, you don't have to know what every part is called to know what you like driving.  And I do enjoy a good joy-ride.  HA! Good times, you know, before they had those cameras.


----------

